# Take care.



## FLITS

Is it "берегитесь / берегите себя" or what? Thanks for your imputs.


----------



## Kolan

FLITS said:


> Is it "берегитесь / берегите себя" or what? Thanks for your imputs.


If you are finishing a letter, it is possible to say like that, *береги(те) себя*, but it is traditionally not very common in Russian, unlike in English. Either the situation is difficult, or the journey is too long, or just expressing more worry about the person you are writing to (you want to see him alive again). Only can be addressed to a person whom you know well or who just related you certain unusual circomstances about himself.

In ordinary situation you may just say "*ну, будь(те) здоров(ы)*".


----------



## Maroseika

FLITS said:


> Is it "берегитесь / берегите себя" or what? Thanks for your imputs.


In fact "берегите себя" is really wide spread nowadays as a way to say "good-buy", but this is rather recent calque from the American movies.
Strange enough, because English "take care" and береги себя are not literal analogs. But on my opinion Russian expression really derivates from "take care".
On my ear береги себя still sounds awful, like a phrase from the movie or even a threat, but I'm afraid it will settle down in Russian very soon.
As for берегись/берегитесь - these are quite another words, meaning "look out! watch it!" or "be careful!".


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> In ordinary situation you may just say "*ну, будь(те) здоров(ы)*".


----------



## FLITS

Thanks for the imput.* Hу, будь здоров тогда.*


----------



## FLITS

Thanks Maroseika.* Будь здоров.*


----------



## Maroseika

FLITS said:


> Thanks Maroseika.* Будь здоров.*


И вам не хворать, Флиц.


----------



## tkekte

You can also finish a letter with "Удачи!" (good luck) or "Всего хорошего!" (wish you all the best). If you wish to support someone (like a close friend) you can say "Держись!" (hold yourself together). (but out of context that word can sound like a threat... so maybe it's better to avoid it. )


----------



## gregilez

>Thanks for the imput.* Hу, будь здоров тогда.*


*Hу, будь здоров тогда* sounds rather colloquial, the impression being that the phrase was said by a not so educated person.  A much better response would be, *Hу, тогда будь здоров.*  This order of words not only is more natural but also exposes the humoristic overtone of your response.

It was always a mystery to me why in English one can say *take care* and *take it easy* in absolutely identical situations...


----------



## Q-cumber

> Ночью над нами пролетел самолет,
> Завтра он упадет в океан,
> Погибнут все пассажиры.
> Завтра где-то, кто знает где?
> Война, эпидемия, снежный буран,
> Космоса черные дыры...
> 
> *Следи за собой, будь осторожен!
> Следи за собой!*



*Виктор Цой*


PS I dare say * Береги себя! (Берегите себя!)* is the best variant of translation.  "Будь осторожен!" is also fine
"Ну, будь здоров" (bless you!) sounds more like a "Prost!" ( people often say this before drinking the next glass of vodka) "Ну, будь здоров!" *guggle-guggle...*  ;or like an informal and not-that-cordial farewell. "Ну, будь здоров!" as farewell is often said to people we don't actually like. 
.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> PS I dare say * Береги себя! (Берегите себя!)* is the best variant of translation.  "Будь осторожен!" is also fine.


Смысл *take care* не в том, чтобы предупредить об опасности, это слишком буквальное понимание. Скорее, это пожелание снова встретиться, достаточно неформальное. Не говорится *take care *тому, кого ты видишь в первый и последний раз. В него не вкладывается та тревога за человека, которая звучит в русском буквальном переводе.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> "Ну, будь здоров" (bless you!) sounds more like a "Prost!" ( people often say this before drinking the next glass of vodka) "Ну, будь здоров!" *guggle-guggle...*


В этих двух ситуациях *Ну, будь здоров *произносится и понимается по-разному. Доказательством является различие в образовании от них множественного числа (кроме случая вежливой формы 2-го лица), при прощании *будьте здоровы* - (и далее песенное "_живите богато, а мы уезжаем до дому, до хаты_"), а при распитии - *будем здоровы* (в 1-м лице).

При прощании также можно сказать, *бывай(те) здоров(ы)*, что совсем не годится при распитии спиртных напитков.


----------



## Q-cumber

> Доказательством является различие в образовании от них множественного числа ...а при распитии - будем здоровы (в 1-м лице).


Интересные у Вас доказательства, прямо скажем.  А "Ну, будьте здоровы!" (если "собутыльников" несколько, или используется обращение "на Вы") чем плохо?



> бывай(те) здоров(ы)



Это выражение звучит ну о-очень безграмотно, и уж совсем неформально. Тем не менее, и оно допустимо в качестве тоста.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Интересные у Вас доказательства, прямо скажем.  А "Ну, будьте здоровы!" (если "собутыльников" несколько, или используется обращение "на Вы") чем плохо?


Плохо тем, что _тостующий _отрывается от коллектива, противопоставляет себя ему. Обращение на Вы  - это не то же самое, что к двум и более собутыльникам. Если выпивать на троих, то используется только 1-е лицо мн.ч, "*будем здоровы!*", просто "*ну, будем!*", "*вздрогнем!*" ("вздрогнули!"), "*вдохнём!*", "*за нас!*" и т.д.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Это выражение звучит ну о-очень безграмотно, и уж совсем неформально. Тем не менее, и оно допустимо в качестве тоста.


Оно звучит совершенно грамотно (повелительное наклонение от "*бывать*"), но, согласен, совсем неформально. Мы ищем все возможные варианты, так как прямой перевод  *take care* невозможен.


----------



## Etcetera

Если бы мне встретилось в тексте выражение Take care, я бы почти наверняка перевела его как "Береги(те) себя". В зависимости от контекста - может оказаться более уместным просто "Пока" или "Удачи". 

Вообще, это одно из моих самых любимых английских выражений, которое я иногда употребляю в его оригинальном виде, не переводя.


----------



## palomnik

Kolan, я не думаю, что выражение _take care_ так простым и бессмысленным, как является на первый взгляд. Разрешаю, что _take care_ довольно неформальное, но это не значит, что это не сердечное, и следует запомнить, что полное выражение _take care of yourself_.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Оно звучит совершенно грамотно (повелительное наклонение от "*бывать*"), но, согласен, совсем неформально. Мы ищем все возможные варианты, так как прямой перевод  *take care* невозможен.



Повелительное наклонение образовано совершенно грамотно, да только сам глагол *"бывать"* здесь совершенно неуместен.  
Выражение "бывать здоровым" в русском языке может относиться разве что к периодам ремиссии у хронически больного человека.   



> Если бы мы обыкновенно были больны и только *изредка бывали здоровы*, то мы прекрасно осознавали бы это благо и были бы менее чувствительны к нашим скорбям; _Готфрид Лейбниц_





> Зимой он <конь> *бывал здоров* только один раз в неделю: именно в тот день, когда я ездил на нем охотиться. _Генри Блэйк_


----------



## Q-cumber

Привет *palomnik*! Позвольте сделать небольшие поправки:


palomnik said:


> Kolan, я не думаю, что выражение _take care_ так просто и бессмысленно, как кажется на первый взгляд <than it appears at first glance>. Согласен, что _take care_ довольно неформальное (выражение), но это не значит, что оно не сердечное, и следует запомнить, что полное выражение _take care of yourself_.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Повелительное наклонение образовано совершенно грамотно, да только сам глагол *"бывать"* здесь совершенно неуместен.


Уместен, если используется между близкими друзьями, и несёт лёгкий оттенок иронии (дескать, _будь здоров в периоды между запоями_, особенно, если друзья только что хорошенько квасили, но это необязательно), допустимый и понятный в таких отношениях. Я подчеркнул, что в совсем неформальных.


----------



## Kolan

palomnik said:


> Kolan, я не думаю, что выражение _take care_ так простым и бессмысленным, как является на первый взгляд. Разрешаю, что _take care_ довольно неформальное, но это не значит, что это не сердечное, и следует запомнить, что полное выражение _take care of yourself_.


_take care of yourself_ несёт принципиально другой смысл, но оно тем и отличается от проходного и безадресного *take care*, которое не стоит воспринимать и переводить дословно по причине социокультурного различия. Скорее, *take care* является сокращением от *(please,) take (my) care*.

Теперь если переводить_ take care of yourself_ на русский дословно, то получается неприкрытая издёвка, _позаботься сам о себе_ (так как иначе кому это надо, кому ты нужен со своими проблемами), хотя по-английски, действительно, звучит сердечно. Смысл английского выражения в том, что _мне со стороны виднее, что тебе нехорошо, а ты этого не чувствуешь, тебе следует обратить на себя внимание_. По западным меркам - это выражение участия, заботы о человеке, ненавязчивая подсказка, по русским - оставление его один на один с собственными проблемами.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Уместен, если используется между близкими друзьями, и несёт лёгкий оттенок иронии (дескать, _будь здоров в периоды между запоями_, особенно, если друзья только что хорошенько квасили, но это необязательно), допустимый и понятный в таких отношениях. Я подчеркнул, что в совсем неформальных.



Kolan, я же не спорил, что подобное выражение допустимо использовать в шутку в задушевной компании. Но от этого оно не ставится грамматически правильным, правда? Это всего лишь дурашливое и нарочито-безграмотное выражение. К тому же оно не имеет никакого отношения к изначальной теме.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Kolan, я же не спорил, что подобное выражение допустимо использовать в шутку в задушевной компании. Но от этого оно не ставится грамматически правильным, правда? Это всего лишь дурашливое и нарочито-безграмотное выражение. К тому же оно не имеет никакого отношения к изначальной теме.


Мы же только что убедились, что *бывай здоров* - грамматически правильно. Вы спорите о том, что стилистически - это ошибка или нет. И мы тут же рассмотрели контекст, в котором оно уместно и стилистически оправданно. Верно, что это разговорный язык, не следующий в полной мере некие нормам строгих академических словарей, но именно по этому выражению узнаётся русский человек - носитель языка.

К изначальной теме оно имеет самое непосредственное отношение как один из лучших вариантов перевода *take care*, наиболее уместный для задушевной компании.


----------



## palomnik

Kolan said:


> _take care of yourself_ несёт принципиально другой смысл, но оно тем и отличается от проходного и безадресного *take care*, которое не стоит воспринимать и переводить дословно по причине социокультурного различия. Скорее, *take care* является сокращением от *(please,) take (my) care*.
> 
> Теперь если переводить_ take care of yourself_ на русский дословно, то получается неприкрытая издёвка, _позаботься сам о себе_ (так как иначе кому это надо, кому ты нужен со своими проблемами), хотя по-английски, действительно, звучит сердечно. Смысл английского выражения в том, что _мне со стороны виднее, что тебе нехорошо, а ты этого не чувствуешь, тебе следует обратить на себя внимание_. По западным меркам - это выражение участия, заботы о человеке, ненавязчивая подсказка, по русским - оставление его один на один с собственными проблемами.


 
Kolan, я согасен, что существует значительная разница в смысле между *take care* и *take care of yourself*, и в конце концов я склонен думать, что *take care* может быть переведено лучше как _будь(те) здоров_.

Но мне кажется невероятно, что *take care* – сокрашение *(please,) take (my) care*. Более того, я никогда не слышал этого выражения на английском.

Q-cumber, спасибо за исправления.


----------



## Vladka

"При прощании также можно сказать, *бывай(те) здоров(ы)*, что совсем не годится при распитии спиртных напитков"...... Согласна с Kolan !

Если представить себе такую оказию, что FLITS пишет письмо товарищу, живущему где-нибудь в Сибири (и работающему, к примеру, на заводе или в шахте), то выражение Take care он мог бы легко употребить в варианте перевода    "ну, бывай здоров!" 
В Сибири это очень распространённая формула речевого этикета . Ещё чаще это звучит как: "ну, бывай/бывайте!"  Или просто: "бывай!" Как правило, от лица мужчины. Мой отец так говорит, в том числе и прощаясь со мной лично.


----------



## Kolan

palomnik said:


> Но мне кажется невероятно, что *take care* – сокрашение *(please,) take (my) care*. Более того, я никогда не слышал этого выражения на английском.


Едва ли существует в столь полной форме, вот почему я поставил скобки. Однако, я накопал практически редкие употребления в блогах

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&q=%22please%2C+take+my+care%22&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=

Более простое* take my care* слух не режет и встречается в самых разных ситуациях. Из него упрощением (*my* - подразумевается) могло получиться краткое прощание *take care*.


----------



## Kolan

Vladka said:


> Если представить себе такую оказию, что FLITS пишет письмо товарищу, живущему где-нибудь в Сибири (и работающему, к примеру, на заводе или в шахте), то выражение Take care он мог бы легко употребить в варианте перевода    "ну, бывай здоров!"
> В Сибири это очень распространённая формула речевого этикета .


Мне тоже кажется, что я слышал это в Сибири на горнопромышленных предприятиях и в геологоразведочных партиях.


----------



## Q-cumber

Господа и дамы, давайте будем отделять мух от котлет!   Вообще-то выражение "Бывайце (бывай) здаровы!", как и его сокращённая форма  - "Бывайце (бывай)!" - вполне официальное прощание *в белорусском языке*. Прощание, кстати, нейтральное и эмоционально не окрашенное. Реальной заботы о здоровье собеседника такая форма прощания не предполагает.
 Очевидно, что в русском языке оно заимствуется чисто механически и говорить о его грамматической правильности вообще некорректно. 
Носителя русского языка узнавать по этому выражению, конечно, не стОит.  Повторяю, оно звучит совершенно безграмотно. 

   Возвращаясь к идиоме "take care": выражения "Береги себя!" и "Будь осторожен!" вполне адекватно передают её смысл. Такой же перевод предлагают и все имеющиеся у меня под рукой словари. Выражение "Будь здоров!" (Bless you!) хотя и может использоваться в тех же ситуациях, оригинального смысла не передаёт, и в данном случае, что называется, притянуто за уши в качестве перевода.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Господа и дамы, давайте будем отделять мух от котлет!   Вообще-то выражение "Бывайце (бывай) здаровы!", как и его сокращённая форма  - "Бывайце (бывай)!" - вполне официальное прощание *в белорусском языке*. Прощание, кстати, нейтральное и эмоционально не окрашенное. Реальной заботы о здоровье собеседника такая форма прощания не предполагает.
> Очевидно, что в русском языке оно заимствуется чисто механически и говорить о его грамматической правильности вообще некорректно.
> Носителя русского языка узнавать по этому выражению, конечно, не стОит.  Повторяю, оно звучит совершенно безграмотно.


Не факт, что заимствуется из белорусского. Этимология - наука тёмная,  и мы с ней всё продолжаем разбираться. То, где я это слышал, к Белоруссии отношения не имеет, а язык собеседников - русский-русский. И именно - эмоционально не окрашено, потому что реальной заботы о здоровье, равно как и английское *take care* не предполагает.

Для разрешения спора я предлагаю набрать из Интернета ситуативных примеров употребления *take care* и *береги(те) себя!, берегись! *и сравнить их.


----------



## tkekte

Зачем так категорично... take care может и реальную чистосердечную заботу выражать...


----------

